# So What Are You Doing



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

staying home here! bbqing with neighbors and daughter and grandaughter and friends. Later, we'll do fireworks in the street ( we live in the county and can have legal fireworks). We have been doing fireworks in the street for many years and we have had the same neighbors for many years, so it's always a fun time and the kids love it! Yeah, it'll probably be 600 degrees outside but around here, it wouldn't be the 4th if it wasn't hot!









Have A Great 45th Everyone! Be Safe!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Had reservations, but canceled last night. We overdid the reservations fro the summer and need some time to get some things done around the house. Figures that the forecast is actually looking good after our week of rain in the Adirondacks last week...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad you asked!! Stacey (DH) and I are going OB'ing with my brothers Nate, and Terry, and my sister Maria and there spouses, and one 14 year old girl who I think may be slightly bored and lonely with all us old folks. She likes crafts, so I'm thinking of bringing a little of my stamping/scrapbooking stuff. Fourteen is such a funky age!! 
I'm really looking forward to this weekend (3rd thru 7th) not just for being with family (all SOB's by the way) but because it's our first Independance Day with the Abi-one!!! We all camped together for Mother's Day too, and if this weekend follows suit, the Abi-one will be "center stage"!! They all have pickup slidein campers, so all our room is pretty attractive to them, and now with the screenroom..... and outdoor TV.
Anyway sorry for rambling!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

The 4th for us will consist of packing, packing, and more packing. Followed by a few beers and good nights sleep then we're off the Outer Banks of NC for a week.







Hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th.

Brad


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

On our last camping trip DH and I took a "side trip" back home...(only 60 miles away)
He needed Lithotripsy for a 14mm kidney stone. OUCH!
All was good for him sitting in the campground(the Outback is like home)
...Until we actually got back home and he was in _major_ pain again!
Well...... all of it DIDN'T break up so.... it is off for another round!
He has on and off pain and discomfort so our plans for the fourth were cancelled








He will have Lithotripsy again on the 7th so we are just staying home
with DH's bottle of pain pills and his beer







...hey he needs to push the fluids!

All be safe! and Have a GREAT 4th of July!
MaeJae


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> On our last camping trip DH and I took a "side trip" back home...(only 60 miles away)
> He needed Lithotripsy for a 14mm kidney stone. OUCH!
> All was good for him sitting in the campground(the Outback is like home)
> ...Until we actually got back home and he was in _major_ pain again!
> ...


Tell your husband I feel for him, I just passed my fifth kidney stone a couple of weeks ago, only a 2.5mm stone this time but no less pain. 14mm, wow. One that size deserves a name.







About three years ago we were vacationing at the beach and while driving on the beach bouncing around I dropped a 10mm stone in the right kidney and a 3mm stone on the left, can you say bad luck. We were on and island w/ no doctors and the nurse practitioner didn't have access to any narcotics. We caught the last ferry out. This was my first lithotripsy. Turned out to be a $5,000 trip. I'll be sending good thoughts his way and I'll throw a few beers back in his honor. I hope this all "passes" soon.

Brad


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Were heading out thursday to mossyrock park. Should be a great time. You really need to try it some time!!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We have the most "American" of plans. We leave Friday morning on our vacation. We will be at Wasa Lake Provincial Park for 4th of July on our way to Banff and Jasper for 2 weeks. We are extremely excited. Our 12 year old (although excited to be going to Canada) is not excited about not being in the US for the 4th. Oh, well. It saves us a ton on fireworks. More money for gas.

Bon Voyage!!!!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We are staying home. Going to a bbq on Sat night. I am having my dad over for crabs either Fri. or Sun. Hopefully get in some nice motorcycle riding and we also need to get the yard squared away, etc. On Wed July 9th we are heading to gettysburg for 5 days! Cant wait to take the outback out again!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thurs, I will spend a few hours on finishing details on our 4 fire trucks. Fri morn will find me in Ridgewood, N J 's parade. The rest of the weekend will be spent with a cold one around my pool.

John


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Headed to Atlanta to take in the fireworks, world of Coca-Cola, ride Segways around the city, and do some serious go-carting with my boys, showing them that they still can't outdrive dad!!!!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

The best way I can sum it up is a couple burgers, a couple beers, a couple mods.

Brian


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> The best way I can sum it up is a couple *burgers*, a couple *beers*, a couple *mods*.
> 
> Brian


S*a*...WEET!!!

That sounds like a plan! 
MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> <snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell your husband I feel for him, I just passed my fifth kidney stone a couple of weeks ago, only a 2.5mm stone this time but no less pain. 14mm, wow. One that size deserves a name.







About three years ago we were vacationing at the beach and while driving on the beach bouncing around I dropped a 10mm stone in the right kidney and a 3mm stone on the left, can you say bad luck. We were on and island w/ no doctors and the nurse practitioner didn't have access to any narcotics. We caught the last ferry out. This was my first lithotripsy. Turned out to be a $5,000 trip. I'll be sending good thoughts his way and I'll throw a few beers back in his honor. I hope this all "passes" soon.

Brad

[/quote]

Thanks! I'll pass(no pun intended...LOL) on your good thoughts for him!
MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> staying home here! bbqing with neighbors and daughter and grandaughter and friends. Later, we'll do fireworks in the street ( we live in the county and can have legal fireworks). We have been doing fireworks in the street for many years and we have had the same neighbors for many years, so it's always a fun time and the kids love it! Yeah, it'll probably be 600 degrees outside but around here, it wouldn't be the 4th if it wasn't hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big family "do" here at home, using the OB as a guest house. We had a 30 amp plug installed on the house so we can use the TT a/c, etc....

We'll all travel over to my step-daughter's house, and there'll be about 30 folks...plenty of food, etc... Should be a great time!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well...

My DH is leaving today for San Diego to visit his parents. I get to stay with the DOG because she is not a good firework / thunder dog, all of which we have had our share of over the last week. Since this weekend proves to be really bad as far as the fireworks are concerned my GF and I are escaping with the dogs to "the middle of nowhere" to try and escape the fireworks....we are going san Outback... I think I remember how to put up that tent....









I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Shannon


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We're headed out with the OB in tow tomorrow after work. First, we'll head to a small town called Paonia on Colorado's western slope. That's my DW's home town, and it's her 20th high school reunion this weekend. They also have a nice little town celebration and fair which the kids will like. We will leave Paonia on Sunday and head towards Disneyland. We'll probably stop overnight at a Walmart in the Cedar City, UT area. We'll arrive at Orangeland RV resort on Monday evening, and hit Disneyland for Tue, Wed, and Thur of next week. My DH's sister, her husbankd, and two nephews are going to come up from San Diego, stay in the OB with us, and join us a Disneyland. We will then head to their place in SD for the weekend. It's my sister in law's 40 birthday on Saturday the 12th, and they are having a blowout party at their house. They are expecting about 150 people! Thankfully, they have hookups and a level spot on their property about 200 years from all the action. It will be nice to have a quiet place for the kids to go to sleep. After that, we'll head back home on Sunday at some point. We don't have to back until Tuesday Evening, so it should be a nice leisurely drive back! This will be our first trip of more than 3 nights and 150 miles away. We can't wait!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, this 4th of July is going to be special because I'm spending it with some of my fellow Texas (and Oklahoma) Outbackers!

Spending a few hot, sunny days in and around the pool and BBQ grill with some friends and maybe a trip to the local Camping World to boot!

Cold drinks, good freinds, and camping.

Happy Independence Day!

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*So What Are You Doing, For The 4th?*

We went camping last weekend so we could avoid long road trips this holiday weekend.

I will be attending 3 different BBQ's over the long weekend.

My spouse and child will attend 2 different BBQ's over the long weekend.

On the actual 4th of July, we all end up watching the firework show from Newport Dunes from my SIL house on Balboa Island.

*To everyone on this forum, I wish you a safe and sane 4th of July holiday.

Happy Birthday America!*


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Leaving tomorrow for Long Beach WA with family & friends (11 of us) for 3 nights camping.







Fireworks on the beach with hot dogs, cold brew etc. The town always puts on a good show!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

john7349 said:


> Leaving tomorrow for Long Beach WA with family & friends (11 of us) for 3 nights camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My SIL will be over there for softball tournaments. I love Longbeach!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Spending the 4th in Niagara Falls at Jellystone. We are camping with some good friends and having a blast. We just did the Maid of the Mist and Walk behind the Falls today. Very impressive. I saw an OB leave the CG this morning, but was not able to talk to them to see if they are OBer's.com people.

We got to see some GREAT fireworks last night for Canada Day. I could not believe how many people were crowded down at the edge for the short show.

Have a GREAT 4th.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The Fourth looks like it will be a day of packing and gassing up the rv,boat,and Jeep for a week in NH at Barrington Shores.

John


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

In the Outback for the 3rd week of an 8 week camping trip to Myrtle beach. Having a blast in the OB's maiden voyage.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

DW & I will probably BBQ in the backyard, invite family over, and then watch fireworks over Clearwater Beach or even head to Ft. Desoto and watch the fireworks out over the St. Pete Beach area. All this WITHOUT camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're getting together with 3 other families and doing the typically BBQ and fireworks (which in Oregon mean poppers and sparklers).


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

For the 1st time sense I can remember I have to work







But I hope everyone else has a great 4th and God bless our troops!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Working a minor league baseball game, on a holiday at OT pay and still get to see fireworks $$$$$$


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We will be barbecuing on the deck on the 4th, with some friends and family (love those Baby Back ribs!)









Then for the rest of the weekend, we will be packing up for our two week trip to *FINLAND*! It will be different - because at this time of year, the sun never really sets there.







(Half of the country is above the Arctic Circle.) The average high in July is 73 F, and the average low is 52 F - and this is the warmest month of the year for them. (Great summer weather - but I wouldn't want to spend a dark winter there!)

That's right, folks - no Outback vacation this year.

Actually, we have been wanting to make this trip for some time, but the cost of three plane tickets kept us at bay. But with the price of gas these days, it's a wash.

We will be staying and visiting with a gal whom my parents hosted as a foriegn exchange student when my sister was in High School. We've never met her husband, two daughters, mother, and grandkids, but that will all change in just a few short days.

So until the 21st, we will be "Outback-less" while on vacation. It will seem kinda strange - we haven't taken a vacation in over ten years that we didn't tow a camper along for the trip.

I'll try to keep in touch with all the good folks here, but not sure how much time I will have to sit and keep up with email and Outbackers.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We too will be Outbackerless...Just bbq'ing at a friend's house and then watching our silly dh's shooting off illegal fireworks after dark








It was all fun and games until one year, one of the bottle rockets took a bad turn and came after those of us (moms and kids) taking refuge in the garage
Hopefully the helicopters will zero in on our pyro dh's this year and put a stop to it


----------

